# Remove sheared spoke from nipple?



## Van G (Apr 7, 2006)

Any input on getting a sheared spoke from a nipple, late night style?

Spoke is sheared off nipple with no 'grip' outside of the nipple to simply reverse it out.

Bought replacement 264mm spoke from LBS and they asked me if I needed the nipple as well. Described what happened and they said I would be able to get it out - so instead of simply setting me up with a $1 nipple with the spoke, I'm left needing a nipple ( I think ) and missing a morning ride.

Clearly I'm a complete moron at repairing my own bike. Other than cleaning, tire/tube change, and minor adjustments I'm a fish out of water, but why would they not supply (and why would I not simply buy) the nipple with the spoke?

Last time I had them replace 2 spokes and true the wheel, the tire was put back on in reverse rotation and the quick release was tightened just enough to keep the wheel on until the first log at which time it slipped off the mounts and jammed up into the frame. When I brought the bike in to describe the issue they didn't acknowledge that the QR wasn't tightened properly and said the proper tire rotation was debatable (I'm simply going by the arrow on the tire). Don't know enough to argue the point but it sat poorly with me.

I'll accept that I should have checked my QR before riding when pumping up but WTF!

I'm open to enlightenment here...

Alright, beers are amplifying my distaste with the fact that I'll miss a morning ride with the guys because I trusted my LBS to know I'm a repair dummy and would have put the right parts in my hands.

Back to it - getting this sheared spoke out of the nipple at 12:30 so I can make an 8:30 ride.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

When replacing a spoke, replace the nipple as well.

Find another LBS to deal with.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

1 dollar for a nipple. what!. they are free with the spoke. if you buy dt spokes they come in the box. wheelsmith don't come with nipples


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Shame on the kid at the shop for not selling/giving you a nipple.


----------



## bikemitsu (Aug 28, 2013)

Been here. You will need: a spare spoke, light lube, clamp or mini-vice, spoke wrench and possibly tire levers. Assuming you have a traditional wheelset (Not tubeless. Some tubeless rims have nipples permanently mounted or need yet another special wrench.). First, remove the tire and tube. Next, remove the rim strip. If it is the cloth tape type roll it back until you get to the site of the broken spoke. If it is the rubber/plastic type gently stretch it until you can remove it from the rim. In either case, the nipple should fall out with a gentle tap, if it doesn't fall out on its own. Next, hold the nipple in a clamp or mini-vice and drip light lube into the threads. Wait a few minutes. Next, thread the spare spoke into the opposite side of the nipple. If all works well, you will back out the remains of the broken spoke. Finally, put it all back in reverse order. Best of luck.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

It's not imperative, but you'll have to cut the rim strip to get the new nipple in (if it's the adhesive type), so you may need a new one of those as well.


----------



## Van G (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool. Learned a couple tricks.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't believe the shop didn't give you a nipple with the spoke. My shop doesn't normally even ask, and when they do I always say yes. It's always a good idea to replace them anyway, but sometimes I'm too lazy to mess with the rim strip.

So, did you end up getting it out, or did you miss the ride?


----------



## Van G (Apr 7, 2006)

Missed the morning ride but went solo in the afternoon. Shop opened at 11, brought them the rim and spoke to get the nipple.

It looked like they were going to be cool about it and install it for me until they handed me the invoice for $15 to true the wheel. 

Tech also told me he couldn't do a better job trying the wheel because a lot of the nipples were seized. Anything I can do to in seize them? Spritz of WD-40?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like its time for a new LBS to me...

Try some sort of penetrating oil on the "seized" nipples.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

Clean them first though.... lube on dirt makes for an un-fun experience


----------



## Van G (Apr 7, 2006)

I'll give them a good clean with soapy water and then wipe dry.

What penetrating oil do I use? Is it cycling specific?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I like PB Blaster, that you can find at most auto parts stores
Blaster Chemical/11 oz. penetrating catalyst (16-PB) | Penetrating Oil | AutoZone.com

Note that regular WD-40 is not a penetrating oil.

Personally unless your wheel is very untrue or has very unequal spoke tensions then I probably wouldn't bother trying to loosen any stuck nipples until they become a problem. Chances are that you'll break, deform, or strip the nipples while trying to get them loose, especially if they're made out of aluminum.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

If you're regularly breaking spokes and you have seized nipples, it's very likely your wheel is out-of-balance and needs stress released.

You can either read about it online (there are a lot of free resources) and try it yourself or take it to (another) shop.

Wheelbuilding


----------

